# When I put my 1992 Nissan Maxima's shift on D it does not go



## varo (Jan 20, 2006)

Hey, everyone i just wanted to ask you guys a question to see if you can tell me what could be wrong with my brother's car. He owns the exact same car like me (1992 Nissan Maxima ), but when he puts his car on D it doesn't go.It sounds like he puts it on neutral,but when he pulls on the shift back a little it goes. could this be his transmission?


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

varo said:


> Hey, everyone i just wanted to ask you guys a question to see if you can tell me what could be wrong with my brother's car. He owns the exact same car like me (1992 Nissan Maxima ), but when he puts his car on D it doesn't go.It sounds like he puts it on neutral,but when he pulls on the shift back a little it goes. could this be his transmission?



This sounds like the shifter bushing is toasty roasty...replace it and it should be fine...


----------



## tampapulsar (Mar 25, 2005)

I would top it off with trans fluid too. Does the car drive normal when he pulls back on the shifter, if so prob what greenmax said.


----------



## hoosierfan227 (Nov 22, 2005)

Had the exact same problem and it was the shifter bushing. Makes a world of difference.


----------



## varo (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I will let my brother know that. :thumbup:


----------



## jonesalexr (Aug 6, 2006)

What is a shifter bushing? My car has this problem too.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

call your local nissan dealer and ask them about it. the parts are cheap (like $3), and they'll be able to show you exactly where it is via the pictures on the parts lookup screen.


----------



## 94MaxGXE (Oct 5, 2005)

Im having the same problem except now it wont go into reverse and wont go past 30 mph. Can anyone help me before I take it tp a repair shop?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

sounds like a bad tranny to me


----------



## impala409 (Apr 5, 2007)

When all is working fine, we forget about maintenance. Changing your tranny filter and
oil when required makes a world of a difference in it's longeviety, and it's a whole damn sight cheaper! I've had no trouble except a worn shifter cable, which is normal at around 130000mi.


----------

